# Just ate some shrooms, my trip log!



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

*-- PRELUDE
*
Hey everyone, I'm a 18 year old from Central Ontario. I've been pretty interested in "magic" mushrooms since I tried them a few months ago. I'll be preforming a few series of "experiments" and keeping a log of the trip,and what I feel. I will create a new thread every time this happens. 
_I drive a 1999 Grand Am SE (with a broken mirror atm).. For the people I know IRL that I forwarded this too._

Magic Mushroom Experiment.

This purpose of this experiment is to figure personal doseage amounts and determine how certain products/drugs influence the intensity of the trip. 


--- EXPERIMENT ONE ---

Times Consumed Mushrooms Before 2
Weight of Mushrooms 2.6 Grams
Method Consumed Dried on pizza
Ratio of Cap:Stem 1:3
Food Two slices of home-made pizza
Drink 500ml of bottled water
Marijuana Consumed .5 grams
Method Consumed Poppers (Inhaled, w/ Tobacco)
Time Started 6:00pm EST Tuesday, October 6th 2009
Mood Happy
Sleep in the last 24 hours 10 hrs
Place Home, Bedroom
People around 0 aware, 2 unaware
Weather Mild Rain


-- TIMELINE -- 

*5:59 * ate shrooms and pizza, slight europhic (obviously entirely physcological) feeling after I finished. THIS IS GOING TO BE GOOD

*6:02 * everything seems darker

*6:13* no effects

*6:19* still no effects

*6:22* music seems more intense, or something

*6:23	* started laughing for no reason, obsessed remix

*6:26* filled bong, laughed at myself in the mirror

*6:28	* smoked a popper, headrush

*6:30	* uncontrollable urge to DANCE!

*6:31	* eyes wide! 

*6:37	* feel really small, its cool -- http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070809134033AAqOd6k -- Tripped out to "are you a pixie"

*6:38	* im in a big captains chair, and computer monitor = tv.. getting hard to type

*6:40	* laughed out loud, making album on facebook but i know i shouldnt

*6:43	* urge to get naked? hard to conentrate

*6:44	* trees are movinG! I LOVE IT

*6:47	* reminder: don't look at pictures of ex/crushs while high

*7:01 * nothing changed, body swayings and i can see dirt on my monitor talkign very hard

*7:08	* things are moving in and out, laughing uncontrollably! @ motivational pictures.. typing very hard

*7:11 * things are swelling and bleeding and i cant stop moving

*7:14 * strong desire to stop writing, tripping fairly hard5

*7:17 * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_G8txdH7CY BAD

*7:22 * time going VERY SLOW.. 

*7:23	* looking at bad salvia trips uncontrolable jaw 

*7:26	* time to walk around the village gonna smoke a few poppers first

*7:31 * marijuana and mushrooms makes you hallicination, or possible that there are multple stages of mushrooms and this is that stage

*7:38	* interesting, i am seeing things in the dirt on my computer. neon almost colours, of that purple brown hue

*7:40	* cant really talk, music seems very neutral to me. everything is glowing of that colour ive talked about before, i feel like I can type 
faster however I mess up more. 

*7:41	* concept of time really helps a good trip, body feels strange and like a giant stirring pot

*7:43	* for some reason i cannot worry about things, i just tried worrying about credit cards and i cant do it. its pretty cool!

*7:56 * went downstairs took a 2l bottle of OJ and walked down the road with it wearing my brothers coat, its overlapping again i keep losing control and theni had a BAD trip in my brothers driveway omg my dog just got out

*8:00 * something is wrong with me i keep snapping in and out of it, one minute im laughing sayingIM HEARING VOICES NOW

*8:03 * yeah i think the trip is done now, im just gonna go smoke a popper and eat some food like i always do

*8:08 * very hard to keep structure time is VERY slow now i would say this is the epicentre of my trip.. " http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1jPeG1LlaQ&feature=player_embedded " watching this from florda

*8:10 * very cool, just smoked apopper and this is VERY cool now

*8:10* i have a head rush, and this music is cool

*8:14* cant figure out the rollitup.org rep system, its irritateing me

*8:15* much better, this turned into a diary it was supposed to be a experiment. wtf

*8:18* tired, tripped out no longer hungry. wished I had more marijuana!!!

*8:19 * has feelings that i am the experiment, and that i am not just a human being. I was so embraced by the music that i couldnt understand it or even think to turn it off. 

*8:20 * I keep seeing smily faces and tons of neon glowing i keep seeing a WALMART LOGO with the happy face in the center whiteness of the screen.

*8:21* there is definate different stages of mushrooms, " http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=112301&id=504128680&l=e6170167b8 " was something i did before because it was FUNNY, now I am very zoned out of body almost and seeing things. This COULD be because of the orange juice, WHO KNOWS!

*8:23* MUSIC and time, the two things that everyone needs for a good trip.. well, concept of time.

*8:26* i just felt like i was apart of the internet, VERY hard to explain. I thought that this website was a building and this section was a

*8:28* i was in the middle of writing that, and i completely forgot what I was talking about, and I can't remember that event.

*8:30* remembered that in the driveway I thought it aws halloween. I sitll can see happy faces, like the walmart logo kind.. roll back prices? i see them in different sizes and combinations and I know im tripping

*8:33* just drank tons of orange juice hoping to trip more, and now i see the happy faces everywhere not just the whitespace on the monitor.. its cool! typing is very tiresome.

*8:36* very interesting experience again, I can REALLY see these happy faces now, its almost hard to type because i can't see through them.. but its back normal now, its strange. 

*8:37* I guess if you look at the happy faces long enough its really the number 2, which I thoguth was cool because its my lucky number!

*8:38* again, im thinking about everything in my life in my head which is pretty cool but i assume i am talking out loud? if that makes sense, if I was to try talking it would be very very hard.

*8:42* body feels normal again, still tripping its overlapping, if that makes sense? I said that to a someone on my last trip too.\

*8:45* I can see the happy faces everywhere, they are yellow with purple neon outlining, and they cloud my field of vision. I also realized that I only see things when its dark out, like I don't see shit when its light out it brings me back to reality.

*8:54* I think im fine now, i keep snapping ni and out of it.. its fucked.. overlapping

*8:59 * very happy now, out of body experience. just smoked another popper it was great  didnt realize i still had one left

*9:02* snapped out of it now, still seeing happy faces everywhere

*9:09 * pretty convinced that the trip is over

*9:17 * still tripping kind of, coming down I think.. very tired and sore from tension

*9:31 * not sore anymore, when high darkness with low dim lights is the best, bright lights can induce mini bad trips

*9:42 * coming down now, pretty hard gonna go pass out.. it was a fun trip!

*10:32 * The trip is finally 100% over now, rested and tried eating but I couldn't force any food down. Smoked a small session about a half a hour ago and yet i'm not the slightest bit high. Not sure why this is. First experiment was a success!


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 6, 2009)

whats poppers? nitro? 

have a good trip....


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 6, 2009)

never heard of it... hmmm kinda just sounds like a bong hit. thanx xayarii.


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

bump to the sky


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

im gonna go watch a icecube melt i hear thats fun


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 6, 2009)

hahaha love the timeline.. have fun! 


ice cube+salt+skin= frostbite.


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

salt? i dont get it 

i hear oj helps but im afraid to drink it


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

fuck it its good


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 6, 2009)

i put it right there for ya.. haha NOT something you should do. salt+ice will burn the fuck out of you. will give you frostbite bcuz the ice makes the salt colder.

yea ive heard oj makes u trip better. but i never could drink any when i was trippin that hard.


----------



## jewfr00 (Oct 6, 2009)

i havent tripped since i was 15. i plan on it again 1 day


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

lmfao i just let my dog out fo my room and my siters are yelling chasing it around the village


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

wow, one minute im fine the next minute im fucked. this is crazy


----------



## worm5376 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like some serious fun.


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

oh man.. it is but im fine now im just seeing things but inside im not fucked anymore. 

it was fun


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 6, 2009)

[youtube]o1jPeG1LlaQ[/youtube]

trip the fuck out on that!


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks florida


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

very cool music


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

oh boy how long do these things last this is intense


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

anyone else have any good music?


----------



## jerkin247 (Oct 6, 2009)

go play laser tag. its fucking amazing on shrooms you feel like starship troopers


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

im alone .. its raining i could go shoot guns at bats.. kinda like starship troopers


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 6, 2009)

hahah dude all i can say is moreeee sphongle

im just on DMT.. mehh


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

How is DMT compared to shrooms? never heard of it before, until now.


----------



## damnbigbudz (Oct 6, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH that time line is funny! im gonna have to do that the next time I trip. +rep to you!


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks bud, its been interesting!


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 6, 2009)

shrooms are nothing compared to dmt.. then again i cant trip on shrooms so i cant really say.


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 6, 2009)

Well i'm glad thats over with. 
Not so-much of a "afterglow".. I feel like I have no energy left.

It is strange though, I smoked quite a bit of weed but yet I am not high at all.


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2009)

Honestly dude, you are just messing with the shrooms....
Don't take such small doses. It is likely to get you in the habbit of never seeing the true power of the shroom.

Another observation... stay off the pot while tripping... it realy influences the experience, very seldmoly in a positive way... (I'm a high useage pot fiend, and I just sacrifice it for the first 4 hours or so at the minimum)


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 7, 2009)

ANC said:


> Honestly dude, you are just messing with the shrooms....
> Don't take such small doses. It is likely to get you in the habbit of never seeing the true power of the shroom.
> 
> Another observation... stay off the pot while tripping... it realy influences the experience, very seldmoly in a positive way... (I'm a high useage pot fiend, and I just sacrifice it for the first 4 hours or so at the minimum)


Interesting.

I did 4.6 grams w/ OJ & Pot on saturday night and it was intense, I had a terrible trip and could have killed myself if I didn't have a good sober sitter who woke up as I was tripping balls. She had to convince me I wasn't dead, and I didn't believe her until I stopped tripping.

I'll try laying off the marijuana next time I do these.

Whats a good dose? 3.5? 5?


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2009)

5g is perfect, you won't need to trip for months after in all likelyhood.


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmm, any good tips for not having bad trips? Is there a point where eating more is redundant?

I was also wondering if I could keep a 24 hour high going, while eating shrooms all day. Multi-dosing, is it okay?


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2009)

erm, you need to clarify why you saw it as a bad trip?

At the doses I usualy take, I friggen hope they don't last for 24hours... had an acid trip like that one time, I eventualy just got in bed fully convinced that I'm nuts and that the people with white coats arfe probably on their way over allready.

With shrooms I find that sometimes it obliterates our bullshit filter, and the reality of the life we are living hits us like a sack of bricks... its normally during the first half of the curve, the way back is often filled with waves of tears of joy at newfound insight.


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 8, 2009)

ANC said:


> erm, you need to clarify why you saw it as a bad trip?
> 
> At the doses I usualy take, I friggen hope they don't last for 24hours... had an acid trip like that one time, I eventualy just got in bed fully convinced that I'm nuts and that the people with white coats arfe probably on their way over allready.
> 
> With shrooms I find that sometimes it obliterates our bullshit filter, and the reality of the life we are living hits us like a sack of bricks... its normally during the first half of the curve, the way back is often filled with waves of tears of joy at newfound insight.


I love mushrooms because the trip is so real and mind altering. Actually, I find the first part of the trip to be the one where I can't stop laughing and I am extremely happy, and the second half im usually running my life over in my head and seeing visual hallucinations.

EDIT: However my experience is little at best.


----------



## nj12nets (Oct 8, 2009)

ddint have too extreme visual hallucinations but I never ate as much sadly...just started thinking maybe i should start a batch but never done em before...yea first 2 hrs you should feel hysterical like the first time you smoked weed or a good peak on acid. around 6-8 hrs i start to get all draggin ass and my joints hurt when I move...fun but I wouldn't want just anyone around me not tripping I usually like to trip by my self or with my gf when shes in the same mind state...but im also a really big fan of psychadelics


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2009)

that histerical laughter stuff is a clear sign of too low a dose... 
All I'm saying is above a certain dose, the experience becomes unrecognisably diffirent from what it is below.
Its like the real shroom steps out of the shadows and say howsit, welcome to our world.
Now yawning... dats a good sign...


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 9, 2009)

Barrett said:


> *-- PRELUDE*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm a 18 year old from Central Ontario. I've been pretty interested in "magic" mushrooms since I tried them a few months ago. I'll be preforming a few series of "experiments" and keeping a log of the trip,and what I feel. I will create a new thread every time this happens.
> _I drive a 1999 Grand Am SE (with a broken mirror atm).. For the people I know IRL that I forwarded this too._
> ...


 
You stuck to jotting down your log minute-for-minute?? Bummer in my opinion, but to each, their own.  Sounds like you had a 'trip'.


----------



## dbtwiztid (Oct 9, 2009)

Barrett said:


> Hmm, any good tips for not having bad trips? Is there a point where eating more is redundant?
> 
> I was also wondering if I could keep a 24 hour high going, while eating shrooms all day. Multi-dosing, is it okay?


The first time I took a large amount of shrooms was about 5 grams of mushrooms plus a bottle of Formula 44.

After that I took a slice of mushrooms by itself was smokin bowls but thats about it, wasnt as intense. But I weight about 350 lbs but I don't think that matters with these sorts of things.


Then just a few days ago I ate four tabs of acid at the same time, and I tripped for like 14 hours straight. It was really nuts the entire time but there was like a 4 hour period of sheer terror (literally). I was with some buddies who were smoking a bowl of DMT but nonetheless It was a pretty bad trip, was at a party worrying about the cops coming lots of anxiety and nervousness. On top of that I felt like I was going to trip the rest of my life, pretty scary shit. Eventually the anxiety wore off and everything was the shit again.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 14, 2009)

The dose response curve varies for many!

For a first time user of homegrown shrooms I believe a clean 3.0 gram is perfect! It will allow the user to assess the trip better without freaking out on the first occasion. However, some individuals are not meant to explore the psychedelic world! The largest amount of shrooms I have ingested is 8 grams drieed and that was one joyous experience at Speed Zone located in La Puenta, California. Although, my tolerance was very high at the time. Shrooms are usually sold in 8ths.. and normally that is the perfect starting dose, but some might require special attention.


----------



## CrackIsWack (Oct 14, 2009)

i washed down a 8th of just caps with 2 water bottles of OJ, hardest i ever tripped.


----------



## wildkard91 (Oct 18, 2009)

Man i wish I could actually focus long enough to do a trip report that detailed, I always end up wandering off and getting distracted by things dancing all over my kitchen counter or the random colors all over my house.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 18, 2009)

dammmm. you lucky mofo's. i wish i could experience the shroomes like everyone else!


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 18, 2009)

Buy 4-AcO-DMT maybe Floridasucks?


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 18, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> Buy 4-AcO-DMT maybe Floridasucks?



hmm.. well im on dmt right now.. but what is 4-AcO-DMT?


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 19, 2009)

O-*Acetylpsilocin*


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 19, 2009)

ill have to look it up when im not so fuked up.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 19, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> ill have to look it up when im not so fuked up.


 I am fascinated by the fact that you able to type and fuction nonetheless on dmt!

Isnt your perceptual field altered by over extended pixualization... lmao


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 19, 2009)

The re-dosing of shrooms is very similar to ecstasy....

Moreso you cannot achieve another psychedelic trip by eating another 2 grams after you trip has descending toward baseline. LSD is another story you can achieve or trip for longer if you dose has been ramped up.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 20, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I am fascinated by the fact that you able to type and fuction nonetheless on dmt!
> 
> Isnt your perceptual field altered by over extended pixualization... lmao


well i didnt take a huge hit so i could type i just took me a minute to find each letter on the keyboard. haha.


----------

